# Video of "The Edge"



## WhackUmStackUm

Sorry about my mask being in the way and my new dive light/lightsaber being so bright. 

The top of the Edge is at around 180' and is smooth limestone. The bottom is around 205'. The limestone blocks are at about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## FelixH

Lion tamer!


----------



## Brad King

Very cool video!


----------



## Ocean Master

Thanks for not adding audio and taking the time to post.


----------



## Kenton

Wow, thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## romadfishrman

Killem all!!! You eat the big ones?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

romadfishrman said:


> Killem all!!! You eat the big ones?


Not yet.


----------



## lobsterman

Killer video, what kind of bottom time do you get at that depth? Did you see any of what we talked about the other day?


----------



## gamefisherman

That grouper at the end looked like a good one!


----------



## hjorgan

Great video and good for you killing an invasive species.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

lobsterman said:


> Killer video, what kind of bottom time do you get at that depth?


I was on the bottom for about 25 minutes and had about 25 minutes of deco.



lobsterman said:


> Did you see any of what we talked about the other day?


Nope.


----------



## lobsterman

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I was on the bottom for about 25 minutes and had about 25 minutes of deco.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.


They are there somewhere, you spend some time there and you will find them. All I know is my wifes Dr kills them on the edge somewhere between Navarre and Pcola. How many stupid lion fish were down there? Looked like quite a few.


----------



## Deeplines

gamefisherman said:


> That grouper at the end looked like a good one!



Was that a grouper? I thought it was a Black Snapper or Cubbera (sp?)

Man thanks for posting. I've enjoyed your posts over the last 1 1/2 years so much.


----------



## MillerTime

Pretty cool video. This just makes me want to get out there more.


----------



## Pulpo

Very cool video. It brings back memories, what a neat place it looks like some ancient road to Atlantis. Some of those rocks are as big as a house.


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Very cool...the Swiss-Army-Light is very intense. Have you tried the strobe function on a fish yet? I betcha you could give an AJ twitches!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

lobsterman said:


> How many stupid lion fish were down there? Looked like quite a few.


I saw 5 and killed 3.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Pulpo said:


> Very cool video. It brings back memories, what a neat place it looks like some ancient road to Atlantis. Some of those rocks are as big as a house.


Yeah. The blocks do have a man-made look about them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Deeplines said:


> Was that a grouper? I thought it was a Black Snapper or Cubbera (sp?)


The grouper in the video were "scamp."



Deeplines said:


> Man thanks for posting. I've enjoyed your posts over the last 1 1/2 years so much.


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Starlifter

Are you noticing a noticeable population per square footage of Lionfish out there?

If so or not so; what are you seeing; in relation with this species?

And, from what you know of is their venom capable of putting someone into anaphylactic shock?


----------



## coolbluestreak

Very nice, thanks for sharing!
How are you not narced beyond belief, I was reading more about the affects of nitrogen narcosis and they were saying that is affects everyone, just in a little different way? 
I was talking to a man a few weeks ago that told me that it doesn't bother him too much as long as he is on a mission, but when I watch you it looks like you're just strolling around like a normal person.... maybe I should say the way a person normally does at 60-100'.


----------



## Naby

That was awesome. Is that the same area that you posted the bottom scans of?


----------



## Naby

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing!
> How are you not narced beyond belief, I was reading more about the affects of nitrogen narcosis and they were saying that is affects everyone, just in a little different way?
> I was talking to a man a few weeks ago that told me that it doesn't bother him too much as long as he is on a mission, but when I watch you it looks like you're just strolling around like a normal person.... maybe I should say the way a person normally does at 60-100'.


He's probably breathing trimix on that rebreather. Trimix has helium in it to help avoid nitrogen narcosis.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Cajun Spearit said:


> Very cool...the Swiss-Army-Light is very intense. Have you tried the strobe function on a fish yet? I betcha you could give an AJ twitches!


I need to look at the manual again to figure out how to turn on the strobe.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Starlifter said:


> Are you noticing a noticeable population per square footage of Lionfish out there?


Not really. The density varies per spot. In the past few weeks I saw 1 on the Oriskany, 12 on the Tenneco, and 40 on the Chevron.



Starlifter said:


> If so or not so; what are you seeing; in relation with this species?


I have seen a dramatic increase in the number of lionfish over last year.



Starlifter said:


> And, from what you know of is their venom capable of putting someone into anaphylactic shock?


Like anything, when a person is allergic to the stings, they can go into shock. For many people the stings are just a little worse than a bee sting.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Naby said:


> That was awesome. Is that the same area that you posted the bottom scans of?


 
Yes.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing!
> How are you not narced beyond belief, I was reading more about the affects of nitrogen narcosis and they were saying that is affects everyone, just in a little different way?
> I was talking to a man a few weeks ago that told me that it doesn't bother him too much as long as he is on a mission, but when I watch you it looks like you're just strolling around like a normal person.... maybe I should say the way a person normally does at 60-100'.


I was diving trimix while shooting this video. With the mix I was using, my END (Equivalent Nitrogen Depth) was 100'.

I can dive up to 220' on air with minor narcosis effects when I work up to it over several days, diving deeper each day.


----------



## Starlifter

WhackUmStackUm,

You just need to invent a portable hyberbaric chamber and your set! :thumbsup: Kinda like "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble," starring John Travolta. :notworthy:


----------



## FenderBender

Starlifter said:


> WhackUmStackUm,
> 
> You just need to invent a portable hyberbaric chamber and your set! :thumbsup: Kinda like "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble," starring John Travolta. :notworthy:



They're all portable if you have a big enough boat!! :thumbsup:

Cool video, reminds me of the shallower live bottom spots in this area.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Starlifter said:


> WhackUmStackUm,
> 
> You just need to invent a portable hyberbaric chamber and your set! :thumbsup: Kinda like "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble," starring John Travolta. :notworthy:


Actually I am considering buying a portable chamber (they make them) and a much bigger boat so we can stay out on sites for several days. Yep...I have way more toys than sense.


----------



## Starlifter

Don't forget to watch "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble" then for some reason my mind says "Corvette Summer"!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Starlifter said:


> Don't forget to watch "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble" then for some reason my mind says "Corvette Summer"!


I'm an old-timer. I saw it when it came out Guy.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Great Video I haven;t been down in a while...need to get back at it.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Starlifter said:


> WhackUmStackUm,
> 
> You just need to invent a portable hyberbaric chamber and your set! :thumbsup: Kinda like "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble," starring John Travolta. :notworthy:


Could something like this be modified to do the job, or at least be a starting off point to make something small and light for smaller boats?

http://www.chinookmed.com/cgi-bin/i...mow-Bag-Hyperbaric-Chamber,-Civilian-Model---


----------



## Trophyhusband

This video is wicked cool. I would think there would be a lot of grouper in a spot like that. Were they there and just hiding in the rocks or are they just not there? What is the water temp down there? What camera do you use? Without the light, it it dark enough that glow in the dark jigs would be visible?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Trophyhusband said:


> This video is wicked cool. I would think there would be a lot of grouper in a spot like that. Were they there and just hiding in the rocks or are they just not there?


Other than the scamp that followed me around, I do not think there were more grouper on that sport. I am sure there are grouper on other spots along The Edge.



Trophyhusband said:


> What is the water temp down there?


About 68 degrees.




Trophyhusband said:


> Without the light, it it dark enough that glow in the dark jigs would be visible?


Regular jigs would be visible.


----------

